

Help a student. - crjHome
https://gocardless.com/pay/T5R1DMJB

======
crjHome
I just donated to her - a small £2.22 out of my salary means she can buy an
iMac to continue her un studies. Maybe if I needed money they could do the
same.

------
RodgerTheGreat
Why?

